# Thailand !?



## Sargo (8. Juli 2006)

:q Hy, 

wer hat neuere Infos über das Angeln vom Boot in Thailands
Süden. Suche keine Riesenfische sondern einen guten Fang 
mittlerer Fische. Hatte dies einmal in Koh Samui als wir bei einer 
Ausfahrt 30 - 40 mittelgroße verschiedene Barsche fingen, das war richtig klasse.

Wer hatte ähnliche Erfahrungen und wo ???

Grüße

SARGO - der Portugalfan, manchmal auch in Thailand

|uhoh:


----------



## Big Fins (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*

Von Ranong aus sind gute Lite Tackle Fänge möglich. Eigenes Gerät ist natürlich Voraussetzung. Mit Englisch wird es auf der Ecke aber wohl schwierig weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*

Hi Sargo
Infos aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir leider auch nicht geben, bin da eher der Suesswasserfreak.
Einige meiner Gaeste haben sehr positiv, ueber schoene Barracuda-Faenge, auf Ko Lanta berichtet.
Ich hab vor kurzem 2 DVD von Thai-Anglern gesehen, die in der Provinz Trat (Ostkueste) sehr erfolgreich waren.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Jörg2 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*

Hallo,

ich würde das Thema gerne noch einmal aufgreifen, da ich im September nach Thailand fliege. Mich würde interessieren ob jemand einen zuverlässigen Guide kennt, der Hochseeangeltouren von Phuket aus durchführt. 

Ich weiß, dass hier schon einige Threads mit Links zu Veranstaltern solcher Touren gepostet wurden. Mich würde interssieren, ob jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und konkrete Empfehlungen geben kann. 

Ich habe vor eine 1 oder 2-Tagestour mit zwei Personen zu buchen. Allerdings habe ich nicht vor mir extra Angelzeug zu kaufen.

Ich hoffe mir kann der ein oder andere weiter helfen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Big Fins (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*



			
				Jörg2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde das Thema gerne noch einmal aufgreifen, da ich im September nach Thailand fliege. Mich würde interessieren ob jemand einen zuverlässigen Guide kennt, der Hochseeangeltouren von Phuket aus durchführt.
> 
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80435


----------



## boat_c19 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80435


 
Er wollte doch keine links, sondern persönliche Erfahrungen


----------



## Jörg2 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Link. Habe ich völlig übersehen, dass es einen anderen aktuellen Thread zum Thema gibt.

Dennoch würden mich persönliche Erfahrungen\Empfehlungen interessieren, da ich ungern 400 € ausgebe ohne zu wissen ob eine Chance besteht mit dem Boot und der Besatzung irgendetwas zu fangen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sargo (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*

Hy ich bins noch mal.

Also Phuket finde ich eine klasse Insel aber beim Angeln hatten
wir keine guten Erfahrungen. Einmal hatte ich einen kleinen Thuna und meine Frau drei, dies nach einem ereignislosen Tag 
bei der Rückfahrt in den Hafen. Bei einer anderen Ausfahrt
(Grundfischen und Schleppen) hatten wir überhaupt nix, nicht 
mal ein kleiner Grouper o.ä. auf Grund. Daher kam ja meine Frage ins internet wer bessere Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.

Freue mich auf mehr Antworten

SARGO

|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Sargo (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*

Danke für den Tip !!! Koh Lanta liegt glaube ich etwas südlich 
von Krabi was mir sehr gelegen kommt, wollte ich doch dieses Jahr nach Krabi.

SARGO

|supergri |supergri #h #h 








			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sargo
> Infos aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir leider auch nicht geben, bin da eher der Suesswasserfreak.
> Einige meiner Gaeste haben sehr positiv, ueber schoene Barracuda-Faenge, auf Ko Lanta berichtet.
> Ich hab vor kurzem 2 DVD von Thai-Anglern gesehen, die in der Provinz Trat (Ostkueste) sehr erfolgreich waren.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*



			
				Sargo schrieb:
			
		

> Hy ich bins noch mal.
> 
> Also Phuket finde ich eine klasse Insel aber beim Angeln hatten
> wir keine guten Erfahrungen. Einmal hatte ich einen kleinen Thuna und meine Frau drei, dies nach einem ereignislosen Tag
> ...


็Hi Sargo
Bei den Massen an Touris, die dort jedes Jahr durchgeschleust werden, ist das keine Ueberraschung, gerade die billigen Tagesausfahrten grasen jeden Tag mit etlichen Booten die gleichen Ecken ab. Fuer einen ordentlichen Fang brauch man schon ne Menge Glueck. Auch auf Phuket kann man Profis finden, die mit dem richtig motorisierten Boot gute Fanggruende erreichen koennen, die haben halt auch ihren Preis. Das geht dann aber auch schon weit ueber das normal angebotene Little Big Game hinaus.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Sargo (19. August 2006)

*AW: Thailand !?*

Und ist Koh Samui zum Angeln (Grundangeln) immer noch so gut wie vor einigen Jahren ? Wie gesagt wir waren begeistert seinerzeit

SARGO


----------

